# Artist???



## kevinpb13 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello all, I'm trying to figure out who this artist is. It's signed Curtiss and it's an oil on canvas. I got it from my mother-in-law. Any info will be greatly appreciated. If anyone who knows could give me info on where to find more works that would be great as well.


----------

